# Weathertech Window Deflectors



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

are the in channel or adhesive ?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

chevyboy695 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that today i was on the weathertech website, and they have the deflectors listed for sale on there now!!! 99.95 for the pair. Finally a good company has some for our cars!!


Thanks for the find, and yes they are in channel. I'm a bit bummed they aren't offered in dark tint though. I just shot them an email asking if/when dark tint will be available, hopefully I hear back pretty soon.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I am def going to get these when they have the dark tint in stock


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I ordered a set about an hour ago, cuz I'm impatient at times. Will be tinting mine with VHT possibly.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Would like to see the mugen style they look so much better deff scared to get eBay ones seeing there for Korean cars


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

chevyboy695 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that today i was on the weathertech website, and they have the deflectors listed for sale on there now!!! 99.95 for the pair. Finally a good company has some for our cars!!


Is that a pair or all 4?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Disregard, looked it up


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, im waiting for the dark ones too, they will look alot better with my tinted windows


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like it may be another day or 2 until we find out for sure if/when the dark tinted visors are available. Here's the response as of now: [FONT=&quot]Thank you for your interest in MacNeil Automotive and our WeatherTech product![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Because the Chevrolet Cruze is such a new model, I am not a hundred percent sure as to why we do not currently have both dark and light tint available for the vehicle. Normally, we find only light tints being available on older vehicles. However, I have asked my engineering team if there will be a dark tint available for the vehicle. However, they normally do take about 48 hours to respond to our request, so as soon as I hear from them I will send a reply immediately. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]If you have any other questions or concerns, please contact our customer service at: 800.441.6287 and we’ll be more than happy to help.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Have a great day![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Mary Palazzolo[/FONT]


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

chevyboy695 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that today i was on the weathertech website, and they have the deflectors listed for sale on there now!!! 99.95 for the pair. Finally a good company has some for our cars!!


Yikes......after tax and shipping it comes to $123.45. I think I'll stick with my $49 Lacettis'.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> $123.45.'.


lol 12345


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> lol 12345


Duh..............I never even noticed that! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

They are now available in dark tint. For some reason only on ebay, not the website. They are $114.95 including shipping. The part number is 72545 on the website for light tint, and 82545 on ebay for the dark tint. Here's the link for those that are interested:







WeatherTech® Window Deflectors - 2011-2012 - Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

these are my list for next mods for sure


----------

